# Access online Formular auslesen



## Willi_Kaiser (16. März 2011)

Hallo ,

wie der Titel schon sagt, frage ich mich ob man mit Access den Inhalt eines Onlinebestell Formulares aus lesen kann?

Hier mal ein Screen. Hier möchte ich wissen ob ich den Status wie "Der Artikel ist ausverkauft
" der rechst steht auslesen kann. Damit ich dann in Access sage kann wenn das steht mach das ....






Danke im voraus


----------

